# One Ventral is Clamped?



## ThetaSigma (Jan 18, 2014)

So my newest betta, a doubletail, has a single ventral fin clamped. I've never seen it unclamped, soit may be just a malformed fin. It looks more like it's grown in at the wrong angle that it's actually clamped though.

It's only the ventral on his right. I'll include pictures.


Any ideas?







Here are my tank parameters...


*Housing* 
What size is your tank? 20gUS long (split four ways)
What temperature is your tank? 78-80* F
Does your tank have a filter? Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? Three other male bettas with dividers between them all

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Aqueon Betta Food
How often do you feed your betta fish? Two pellets twice daily, with one day of the week fasted. They also get a tiny bit of pea every couple weeks or if they are floating funny

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? 15% three times a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 15%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Tetra AquaSafe Plus

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

I still need to buy a test kit... I'll be taking a water sample to the petco tomorrow.

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? He's always been like this.
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? N/A
When did you start noticing the symptoms? After I reached my house and observed him closer
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? I haven't treated him yet
Does your fish have any history of being ill? N/A
How old is your fish (approximately)? 1-2 yrs


----------



## ThetaSigma (Jan 18, 2014)

Here is the picture I got:


----------



## ThetaSigma (Jan 18, 2014)

It kind of lookslike he's pineconing but he's not. His fins just have the dark color and a jagged edge at the base.

*In the picture I mean. In the image he looks like he may be pineconing but in person you can tell it's just his colors.


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

How long have you had your boy? Do you ever see him using it at all? Even without realising?

There is a chance it was damaged when he was young and he no longer wants to or can use it. Fish who have bruised or damaged muscles in the past can favor fins the same as any other creature would with a limb. Those fins are mostly just used as ballast to help the fish keep their balance when maneuvering around so if it isnt causing him any direct problems it should be all right.
If it is a recent thing he may have hurt himself on something and has gotten used to not using it.


----------



## ThetaSigma (Jan 18, 2014)

It doesn't worry me much, and I've thought back and I really don't remember him ever using it much. It pops out to one side all derpy when he flares, but he seems fine and he's eating well. He's plenty active too. 

I've only had him a week. It always is tucked up by his pectoral fin. 

Here's another picture of him swimming normally.


----------



## ThetaSigma (Jan 18, 2014)

The pale line extending from the ventral area is his oddly-shaped fin. It's always been like this.


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

It should be all right then if he is doing well without it. Just consider it a personal oddity of his. Perhaps one day he will remember he has an extra fin or he may just not bother.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Awww get him a little fishy cane or something!!


----------



## ThetaSigma (Jan 18, 2014)

Alright guys, thanks. I just wanted some other opionions in case someone had experienced this before. I'm pretty convinced he's okay, because it doesn't seem to bother him.

I do have a ventral nibbler in my sorority. One of the girls has nipped a couple of fins. Anyone know if it'll grow back well enough?


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

depends on the damage. Sometimes enough fin can be lost it never looks 'right' again. I have a rescue betta whos ventrals curl in on themselves from his rot when i got him. But ventrals are pretty hardy and should pop back as long as nobody goes at them over and over. That may stunt them


----------



## ThetaSigma (Jan 18, 2014)

*Uh-oh...*

Okay guys. This is possibly an emergency.

The betta(same as above) Marble is now really bloated. I haven't fed him in a few days but he's still really bloated around his abdomen. He's been really lethargic too, and I _think_ I can see some pineconing. It's hard to tell, but I'll try to get a picture...

Could this be dropsy? I really hope not, he's so pretty and I really like him. :-(


----------



## ThetaSigma (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## ABETTAVOICE (Feb 2, 2014)

My mardel disease chart notes that if he is sluggish,hiding,not eating or may have swollen body, that is indeed dropsy. Internal infection needs to be treated with maracyn 2.


----------



## ThetaSigma (Jan 18, 2014)

Ok, I'll get some maracyn II and follow the dosing instructions.


----------



## ABETTAVOICE (Feb 2, 2014)

Just a note, I used the maracyn 1 and I have a 2 gallon tank. My daughter who is in college helped me with the dosing amount, and I was only to use 1/4 of an 1/8 of a teaspoon. The maracyn 2 might be different though. Best of luck.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

ABETTAVOICE: You tell everyone to treat with Maracyn 2. Maracyn 2 is a strong antibiotic, which can kill fish if used improperly. Just because you read the chart on the back, doesn't mean you should use it for everything. 

It looks like bloat not dropsy (at least not to me). Have you treated with Epsom salt?

ETA: If it is dropsy, you'd want to treat with something like Kanaplex. It's strong, and fairly gentle.


----------



## ThetaSigma (Jan 18, 2014)

Ok, so I did an epsom salt bath a couple hours ago. He looks bloated to me too, but he hasn't eaten (he also hasn't poo'd though...)


----------



## ThetaSigma (Jan 18, 2014)

Here's what I posted on the new thread I started...

I have treated with epsom salt. I used 1/2 tsp per gallon (in a 1 gallon of conditioned water), for 15 minutes.

For now, back in his normal QT he remains in a almost vertical postion at the top of the water (basically tipped with his face up). He is a doubletail, but I don't think it's a swim bladder issue, since he hasn't eaten in a few days. I've also seen no solid waste.

Should I use a higher dose of salt and bathe him again? His bath was a couple hours ago and he still looks very much the same. 


New thread:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=343794


----------

